# Case 620 (1 of 90)



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Here is a really rare Case tractor. As I have posted before Case built a Model 600 in 1957 only. This tractor replaced the Case 500 which was Case's first 6 cylinder diesel tractor. The 600 diesel was replaced by the Case mosel 900 also in 1957. There were only 1515 of the diesels produced. They also made a 610 which was a LP gas 6 cylinder, only 350 of these were produced. Case also made a 600 industrail model. This is what is know to few as a Case model 620, and only 90 of these tractors were produced.

I have been in contact with a gentleman that knew where there was one. It has opened up to receive sealed bids and I was planning on putting in a bid on this tractor. Due to the distance between me and the tractor I have decided it is out of my reach for several reasons. Since I have decided not to bid on it I thought I would share these photos with everyone that visits this forum. I have the address to where the bids can be sent so if anyone is interested email me and I will email you the address. These are the only 2 pictures I have of the tractor.

caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

come on caseman whats another road trip. 
if there were only 90 made it may be the only chance you get at one


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *come on caseman whats another road trip.
> if there were only 90 made it may be the only chance you get at one *


Bear,
maybe a rich uncle will pass away and leave me lots of extra $$$$$$$$$. Since I only have one uncle I know that won't happen and even if he did I don't think I would take it. Yes it would be a nice road trip and yes I would love to own it. hint hint
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well this tractor sold for a lot more than I could of afford to pay. I did mail in a bid but with the Regan Holiday not sure if it made it on time. Didn't make much difference as my source informed me that the tractor brought 3 times what my bid was. My source informed me that it brought 6150.50. I think that must be a record for a Case of that vintage, I have heard of steaners and cross-motors bring more. I am hoping to reattach the pictures. Thought you all might like to know. They also sold a JD 80 and it went for 7501.00. I do believe Case is on the rise. Now for the photos.

<img src =http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/93b8/__sr_/ff4c.jpg?phFav5ABuvZ0MH_B>

<img src =http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/93b8/__sr_/6cc6.jpg?ph1sv5ABJC2nYnWM>

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...e=http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
Hopefully photos will work.
caseman-d


----------

